# Now what do I do with it?



## brasssmanget (Feb 12, 2014)

Just for kicks, I started cutting out a block from a 6" cut off piece I had laying around. I figured I could use it as a mounting plate for my indexer so it could just go in the vice. Easy - right?

Well, it kept getting smaller and smaller as I went along [I don't understand - I cut it three times and it's still too short!] :whistle:

Anyhow - I changed my mind, but now I have this nice nearly perfect rectangular piece and no immediate use for it. Any suggestions? :thinking:  [Be nice please]


----------



## Ray C (Feb 12, 2014)

If it was from 6" stock and cut out square, it should be just under 4.25" on each side... What material and how thick is it?   I'm guessing a little over 1.5" thick.


Ray


----------



## GarageGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

The rounded ends would be good for bending/shaping other pieces of metal (think small anvil), or a nice stand or pedestal for something artsy.  I sometimes make home made trophies for a car show, and they look prime for mounting something else on top of them (curved side up).  They could also be notched and used to make work supports for milling.  I know those probably aren't the pieces you're concerned about...

It really is a beautiful square piece of metal!  I'm pretty sure if I cut a round into a square on my band saw, it wouldn't look anywhere near that nice.

GG


----------



## xalky (Feb 12, 2014)

Throw it in the scrap bin and save it for when you need a piece that size. If you don't have  a scrap bin, you need to set one up. They're great for when you need that odd piece of metal. Those little radius pieces should go in there too. ) This bin is for good scraps, not the stuff that you're bringing to the scrap yard. When the scrap yard gets my scraps, their aint much that can be done with them anymore.:LOL:


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 12, 2014)

The 4 side pieces could be used in the mill vise. Rounded side against the moveable jaw to hold parts that are not exactly square. The square could be a bench block with a vee milled in it and holes to tap pins out. Or maybe not.


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 12, 2014)

Great idea on the crescent pieces - I have them in a parts bin already. I think they may come in handy in various vice setups. My wife thought I was crazy when I spent so much time squaring it up so close. Ray I went out and measured it just out of curiosity - here's what I found. W= 1.520 - 1.528   L= 3.510 - 3.515  H= 3.861 - 3.863. You were pretty darn close guessing 1.5! I know this is nothing special to the real machinists, but for me it was a lot of operations with the small mill I have. That's why all the lines are in it - it feels pretty smooth as is though.

Anyhow, thanks for the ideas. Guess I'll put it on a shelf [well oiled] until it calls out to me.......:thumbzup:


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 13, 2014)

Slippers for giant lantern tool posts...(just kidding)


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 13, 2014)

uncle harry said:


> Slippers for giant lantern tool posts...(just kidding)



LOL! I suppose that would work......very original and imaginative. :rofl:


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't worry about it. You will be sitting around and it will come to you. First thing that I would do with it would be to make a couple tool holders. I don't think you can have too many.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 13, 2014)

xalky said:


> Throw it in the *scrap bin* and save it for when you need a piece that size. If you don't have  a scrap bin, you need to set one up. They're great for when you need that odd piece of metal. Those little radius pieces should go in there too. ) This bin is for good scraps, not the stuff that you're bringing to the scrap yard. When the scrap yard gets my scraps, their aint much that can be done with them anymore.:LOL:



That's not a scrap bin, it's a material bin! :rofl:


----------



## valleyboy101 (Feb 13, 2014)

I agree with the scrap/material bin idea.  Its time will come when it is just the thing you need.  Put it down to a lesson learned - disappointing, but if you're young enough the piece will have its day and you'll remember when this was the limit of your skill.
Michael


----------



## markknx (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think of these as mistakes, I think of them as prep for a future project! The cut off can be used to space parts off the table while drilling through holes.


----------



## JHP (Feb 15, 2014)

cut it in half and make some 1,2,3 blocks....


----------



## merkelerk (Feb 15, 2014)

A little off the original topic but I have a question...

When I do similar work in my round ram Bridgeport, I get the same tooling marks. They are mostly a cosmetic problem and don't affect overall dimensions or fit.
What is causing this? Is it spindle speed? Feed speed? Bad bearings?


----------

